# Outlook and Google Desktop



## EvilPeppard (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello all,

I didn't see a more "general" software area, so I apologize if this should have gone somewhere else.

I really like Google Desektop, but I need it to index items in my Outlook Deleted Items folder. Is there a way to include this?

I used to use Windows Desktop Search and it included Outlook Deleted Items, but I prefer to use GD over WDS.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

> *Setup Google Desktop Indexing*
> 1. Start Google Desktop by double-clicking on the Google Desktop desktop icon.
> 2. Right-click on the Google icon in the system-tray (bottom-right corner) and select Preferences.
> 3. Manually configure the default categories to be indexed.
> ...


http://whitecanyon.com/esupport/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=136&nav=0,4


----------



## EvilPeppard (Oct 25, 2007)

Geekgirl said:


> http://whitecanyon.com/esupport/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=136&nav=0,4


Thanks.


----------



## pdburch (Nov 4, 2008)

Im having same problem. Dont those instructions just tell you how to get it to not index your deleted items? I just got a new pc and GDT will only show sent items and items i have received since i got new pc. I need to be able to search the 85k deleted emails i have.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

pdburch please start your own thread, this one is over a yr old


----------

